# I'm sure this is an easy question..



## happytobecoding (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi I am new to auditing.. here is my question .. if I receive a bill with minimal information on it and cannot bill to the level that it deserves .. as an auditor should I try to refer or ask for the original documentation or should I try to contact the physician? Or give credit for what is there even if it is obviously under coded.

Thanks for your help !!


----------



## dclark7 (Jan 19, 2010)

My question to you would be, how do you know what level it deserves if all you have is a bill?  As an auditor you should be looking at the documentation, you should not be auditing from a bill.  If you can't get the documentation, then you need to go with what you have and you can't give credit for what's not there.  If after you review the documentation you need clarification on something, then you should contact the physician.  But remember, "if it's not documented, it wasn't done."  Or as one workshop presenter said "Doctos thoughts don't photocopy."

Hope this wa a little help.

Doreen, CPC


----------



## LUCUSCPC (Jan 19, 2010)

*auditing*

I agree with the need for additional info.  If they can not provide the info, you have to go with what is needed.

another question:   how does one get a job in auditing?  I live in a small community and am willing to travel is necessary.  I have the experience.

Marilyn CPC


----------

